# Peugeot Capsule.. Awesome BOV



## trikey (Nov 8, 2012)

I would love to have this as a BOV. Its powered by lithium batteries and has solar panels to recharge. It is small but if you are by yourself you wont need much. it says it has compartments for storage. Thought it was interesting.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

So where, how much?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

a deer hunter's dream!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I saw an electric atv last year hunting. The sucker was quiet as a mouse and snuck up on our camp. Had a little truck bed too. The guy charged it with a genny but I bet you could rig up some solar panels. Pretty neat little truck.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd want a *much* bigger solar panel. 

I'm a big fan of detroit iron, but I'm also a realist. Electric motors develop peak torque at 0 RPM, making them the ideal core for an off-road vehicle. An EV with solar capability? 
That's really something else for off-grid utility. 

If the body is metal, wrap a piece of chain around one of the axles and let it drag the ground. Instant EMP-proof.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Most electric ATV's have only a 1 to 2 hour run time. Then an 8 hour recharge time.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

That is only the limitation of the charger, you can charge a battery at nearly the rate you discharge it without undue stress. Easy to add batteries in a trailer or on the unit itself if payload permits. Solar panels make a lot of sense, especially if you make a canopy or roof entirely of panels. Have seen a good golf cart conversion to solar and made more useful. Another great thing about electric, other than torque, quiet operation, etc, is that even if you only have 1-2 hours run time is actually driving time, every time you stop it is silent and you are not wasting energy like a gas motor 
You can also add an inverter and have a mobile power source


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

hiwall said:


> Most electric ATV's have only a 1 to 2 hour run time. Then an 8 hour recharge time.


8 hour recharge time ... if you are lucky. 

I think I will have to pass on this one ... but that is just me.


----------



## trikey (Nov 8, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> So where, how much?


They haven't began large production yet. I do not know how much they would cost or where to purchase one. I believe they will be manufactured in Africa though. I thought it was a cool idea but If I had the money and was able to buy one, I wouldn't, because I can think of better ways to spend my money.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Most UTV's have a 12 hr recharge time or longer. They use gold car parts, lestronic chargers. Run time can be increased by running 8 6v batteries. Stay away from bad boy buggies they are a nightmare to work on.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Neat ! Looks like something out of Star Wars.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just looked it up .. that is news from 2009 ... that is like, umm, four years ago and I am just hearing about it now? Weird!


----------

